# ***OFFICIAL*** Fedor Emelianenko vs. Brett Rogers Pre/Post Fight



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Fedor "The Last Emperor" Emelianenko facing Brett "The Grim" Rogers in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I just don;t see Rogers winning this fight he is too confident coming into this fight he is already looking past Fedor at Overeem.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

Brett rogers via 10ft high superplex


----------



## Carlitoz3 (Oct 9, 2009)

Going to make me some credits with Fedor!


----------



## AceofSpades187 (Apr 18, 2009)

Fedor by subbmision


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

I have never, nor will ever side against Fedor. If Fedor is fighting, Fedor wins. Period.


----------



## SSD (Aug 8, 2009)

I have always been a fan of Fedor. He is the king of the division and will go down as MMA's Babe Ruth. However, all eras come to an end. Rogers is a very dangerous fighter, more dangerous than we are giving him credit for. This is Rogers' chance to move on up and dethrone Fedor. He is hungrier, stronger, and bigger. Fedor is old, out-of-shape, and overrated (2009 is not 2000-2007ish).

Therefore, I choose Rogers to win by helicopter armbar, near the end of 1st round.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Fedor by armbar


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Xerxes said:


> Fedor by armbar


And in the first round even.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

SMH whoever loses will no doubt be tagged "overrated".

That is the sad thing about this fight.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> And in the first round even.


Oh noooooooez, you quoted me and now everybody sees my subliminal magical message for Fedorz to winz. 

I have to edit your post to harmonize the colors now. 

:thumb02:



J.P. said:


> SMH whoever loses will no doubt be tagged "overrated".
> 
> That is the sad thing about this fight.


True, especially for Fedor who's supposed to win. 

I'd hate to hear Dana's "told ya so f*ckrs!" if Fedor loses. + we could definitely say adios to seeing him in the UFC one day.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Xerxes said:


> Oh noooooooez, you quoted me and now everybody sees my subliminal magical message for Fedorz to winz.
> 
> I have to edit your post to harmonize the colors now.
> 
> ...




Um nooo not even close,it depends on the fight if its a KO then anyone anytime has a chance to KO someone at this sport.Name one MMA fighter who hasn't lost? Lesnar that scrub already lost .Machida lost also in my opinion.Fedor is one of a kind


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

if it's on your record, it's a loss.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Bknmax said:


> Um nooo not even close,it depends on the fight if its a KO then anyone anytime has a chance to KO someone at this sport.Name one MMA fighter who hasn't lost? Lesnar that scrub already lost .Machida lost also in my opinion.Fedor is one of a kind


Fedor's a 6/1 betting favorite and 90% of the MMA community have him winning so I think its pretty safe to say he's supposed to win. 

Everybody has (at least) a puncher's in this sport, but thats all I'd give Rogers in this match up tbh.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

Cant freakin wait for this event. to see Fedor fight again, to see Strikeforce's new presentation and production... less than 15 hours.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Same here man, can't wait to see how his skills will translate in the SF cage.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

I just wanna see whether they announce signing Henderson or not. Also Fedor wins PERIOD.


----------



## SSD (Aug 8, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> Um nooo not even close,it depends on the fight if its a KO then anyone anytime has a chance to KO someone at this sport.Name one MMA fighter who hasn't lost? Lesnar that scrub already lost .Machida lost also in my opinion.Fedor is one of a kind


Fedor has already lost, officially. Also, don't forget about Arona beating him only for the judges to gift wrap a decision. 

For the record, I am a huge Fedor fan but I don't see how he can pull this one off. Roger beats him standing and on the ground. He'll either do what Anderson Silva did to Forrest Griffin or what Fedor did to Hong Man Choi. 

jks.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

how many times has fedor fought in a cage?


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

This one should be quick and good thing to. I have to wake up at 5:30 in the morning and go to work. Soon as Fedor KO's Rogers I'm hitting the hay!


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Good to see EA incorporating tribal tattoos and nu-metal into their game.

WAMMA title?


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Fedor is bleeding already


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Fedor tagged him!


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

rogers needs to be a little less cocky... he is going to get caught


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Armbar didn't work


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

rogers wins round 1


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

wow Rogers survived round 1!


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Rogers made it out of the first! Thats something Arloski, Sylvia, and lindland couldn't do! He has my respect!:thumbsup:


----------



## hatchmoses (May 20, 2009)

i thinks itd be safe to say the lesnar would destroy fedor


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Omg Lol

ko from hell


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

holy shit


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHH! holy shit what a punch.


----------



## hatchmoses (May 20, 2009)

wow def didnt see that hook coming


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

wowwwww!!! 


lmaoooo


FEDOR!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Wow Fedor with the knock out!!!


----------



## Girn (Nov 8, 2009)

Hello guys, im at work right now.. where can I watch this live online? please post a link, thanks!


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

holy shot what a punc!!!


----------



## godson (Apr 17, 2009)

Falcon Punch!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

rogers got caught slipping man.... bound to happen.


----------



## Girn (Nov 8, 2009)

shit!!! i want to see this!! where can I? ****!! i wanna see this punch


----------



## hatchmoses (May 20, 2009)

but im going back to my original post and say that lesanr would man handle fedor.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Wow!!!!


----------



## Killerkrack (Sep 24, 2007)

Oh my god...Rogers looked good but Fedor held in and delivered the KO shot.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

That was pretty beautiful, but the size of Grimm and the cage gave him some trouble. And of course he bled.

Fedor's giving Evander Holyfield's entourage a run for its' money.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

You heard of Fedor now Rogers?


----------



## hatchmoses (May 20, 2009)

def a lot better than i thought the fight was going to be.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Figured it would end that way!


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

i think Rogers gained asmuch if not more then Fedor tonight, i was geniunely impressed, he has a future for sure.


----------



## Killerkrack (Sep 24, 2007)

I was impressed that Rogers was able to sweep Fedor though, I didn't expect him to have any ground game at all.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

hatchmoses said:


> i thinks itd be safe to say the lesnar would destroy fedor


I gotta agree with you. What a bad showing for Fedor.


----------



## sworddemon (Feb 4, 2007)

Wowzers, Fedor put every single thing he had into that punch...the momentum almost knocked him over! WOW!


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Killerkrack said:


> I was impressed that Rogers was able to sweep Fedor though, I didn't expect him to have any ground game at all.


Sweep? Really?

He trains full time, he should have some idea about this ground fighting business


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

cage = tough for fedor


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

I hate Lesner, but it would seem that Fedor, fighting like he did just now, will have a tough time with him. Lesner would kill Rogers.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Rogers won't even say that Fedor is a good fighter. I was starting to respect him a little bit more, but when he spoke, it all went out the window.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Rogers seems PO'ed with himself!


----------



## Killerkrack (Sep 24, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> Sweep? Really?
> 
> He trains full time, he should have some idea about this ground fighting business


Yes really, he was able to roll Fedor, something many people before this fight thought Rogers had no chance of. Most of the people on this forum including myself were saying that if it went to the ground Rogers would get submitted immediately.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

hatchmoses said:


> but im going back to my original post and say that lesanr would man handle fedor.


It would be a different fight, Fedor can fight on the ground just as well


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Bonnar426 said:


> This one should be quick and good thing to. I have to wake up at 5:30 in the morning and go to work. Soon as Fedor KO's Rogers I'm hitting the hay!


Goodnight! :thumb02:


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

good fight, rogers did better than i thought he would. that was a sick punch.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I think the next step is for Strikeforce to strip Overreem of the title. Then have Fedor fight Werdum for that title! Well, I got to go to bed. Night everybody!


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Fedor can just Retire now.. he has nothign else to prove. He is the Greatest of all time..


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Killerkrack said:


> Yes really, he was able to roll Fedor, something many people before this fight thought Rogers had no chance of. Most of the people on this forum including myself were saying that if it went to the ground Rogers would get submitted immediately.


Rogers is a huge man no doubt he did better than I thought he would but Fedor has HEAVY HANDS!! 

WOW!!!

BANG!


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

still impressed with rogers, though he should've given fedor his props. remember that rogers was wailing punches on top of fedor for a little. he's starting to look more and more beatable, i'm guessing hes fighting overeem next?


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

I like Fedor a lot and what he can accomplish at his height and weight against these monsters is amazing. But after watching him in the cage I believe he would have a very hard time against UFC's top HWs. But doubting Fedor is like doubting Randy. After watching this fight I just want to see Fedor vs Randy that much more.

Either way it was a very impressive performance by Fedor and I am delighted that he won. I feared Rogers would win via one "lucky" punch and the fallout would have been bad for the HW division.

Strikeforce still has a lot to learn about production. The commentators almost upstaged the fight...geez. And the interviewer needs to learn some respect and gain more knowledge about the sport before he conducts after fight interviews IMO.

Good card overall and entertaining to watch!


----------



## _redruM_ (Dec 30, 2007)

I rarely comment on these things, but I'll make an exception this time. Fedor really is something special. I was impressed with Rogers in the first round, mostly with his submission defense. I admit that coming into the second round I was nervous for Fedor, but wow... that was an amazing punch. Excellent technique, put his whole body into it, good speed beating Rogers to the punch, and excellent accuracy landing right on the button. 

I think Rogers is more dangerous than a lot of people give him credit for. He has some serious punching power, strength to wrestle out of bad positions, and now he seems to have some decent submission defense developing. I thought he was a bit of a douche in the post-fight interview, though. Fedor was all class, but Rogers gave him very little respect or recognition. Call it post-fight frustration, but I wasn't impressed.

Fedor is a gem.


----------



## Killerkrack (Sep 24, 2007)

Although I expected it to go this was I was still very impressed with Fedors chin and very disappointed with how Rogers reacted during the post fight interview.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

What is so messed up is that both Fedor and Gegard have the same stoic look on their faces all the time. ICE COLD

Holy Moly

I actually think Fedor in his mind anyway was never in danger. I give Grim props he stayed with him size advantage or not but I think Fedor hits harder than Grim!?!?!?


----------



## Soze22 (Aug 9, 2009)

It's too bad about his nose i'm sure it would have been over earlier if it weren't for all the blood in his face.. A rematch would be an easier victory for Fedor..


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice fight, Rogers looked good, for an arrogant douche. ******* amazing end.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

You can punch Fedor in the face like 10x and he still has a look on his face like he is standing in line waiting to get a cup of coffee. He is so freaking methodical and unnerved. If he fought King Kong I'd give Fedor the slight edge, LOL. I think he pulverize Werdum.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Soze22 said:


> It's too bad about his nose i'm sure it would have been over earlier if it weren't for all the blood in his face.. A rematch would be an easier victory for Fedor..


 Why? Outside of dropping a huge bomb, what advantage did he look to have in that fight??


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

NikosCC said:


> Fedor can just Retire now.. he has nothign else to prove. He is the Greatest of all time..


Still has a lot to prove to me if he supposed to be the best HW in the world. We all know where he should be if he wants to prove that. Although, it is obvious he has no desire to do that so perhaps he should retire.

It could be that he signed with SF first to test himself in the cage before just jumping in with the UFC's best. Perhaps after a few fights in SF he will take that UFC offer. Who knows. 

After watching Fedor fight Rogers I believe he will have a extremely difficult time against Dos Santos, Carwin,Velesquez, Mir, and of course Lesner.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Killerkrack said:


> Yes really, he was able to roll Fedor, something many people before this fight thought Rogers had no chance of. Most of the people on this forum including myself were saying that if it went to the ground Rogers would get submitted immediately.


Nogueira-Fedor 1 is a better example of him getting swept, rather than Rogers bullying on the ground. Not to discredit it though, worked, but that was the product of Fedor committing to the shoulder lock/kimura 

I really want to see Fedor against Overeem and Barnett. Then move on to the ufc for Velesquez and Lesnar


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

UrbanBounca said:


> Rogers won't even say that Fedor is a good fighter. I was starting to respect him a little bit more, but when he spoke, it all went out the window.



well he was winning IMO until one MASSIVE! punch KO'd him to russia and back. kind of have to understand that his emotions are running way high. especially this being his 1st loss

lol


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Nice fight, Rogers looked good, for an arrogant douche. ******* amazing end.


Rogers should fight Silva next and KO him, tough loss I cut him some slack because he thought that Fedor asked for a rematch the translator was off in her translation (I speak Russian) he actually said he thanked Brett Rogers for giving him the opportunity and thought Rogers deserved a rematch. But thats not how it was translated.


----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

better fight than I thought it would be. great ending :thumbsup:


----------



## Killerkrack (Sep 24, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> Nogueira-Fedor 1 is a better example of him getting swept, rather than Rogers bullying on the ground. Not to discredit it though, worked, but that was the product of Fedor committing to the shoulder lock/kimura
> 
> I really want to see Fedor against Overeem and Barnett. Then move on to the ufc for Velesquez and Lesnar


I agree, it wasn't as much of a sweep as just being bullied but I was impressed by it nontheless. I would definitely like to see Fedor move to the UFC and take on Cain/Lesnar/Carwin


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

HaVoK said:


> Still has a lot to prove to me if he supposed to be the best HW in the world. We all know where he should be if he wants to prove that. Although, it is obvious he has no desire to do that so perhaps he should retire.
> 
> It could be that he signed with SF first to test himself in the cage before just jumping in with the UFC's best. Perhaps after a few fights in SF he will take that UFC offer. Who knows.
> 
> After watching Fedor fight Rogers I believe he will have a extremely difficult time against Dos Santos, Carwin,Velesquez, Mir, and of course Lesner.


Other than Lesnar/Carwin the others are closer to his size, he'd have an easier time with them actually. Why do we all think Carwin is better than Rogers?


----------



## Killerkrack (Sep 24, 2007)

Samborules said:


> Other than Lesnar/Carwin the others are closer to his size, he'd have an easier time with them actually. Why do we all think Carwin is better than Rogers?


Because IMO Carwin has heavier hands, is most likely stronger, and he has a great wrestling pedigree, something Rogers lacks.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

alizio said:


> Why? Outside of dropping a huge bomb, what advantage did he look to have in that fight??


I think he was the better puncher overall and Rogers has ZERO ground submission game.


----------



## Shorty (Nov 7, 2009)

I think fedor really proved his chin again in this fight, i honestly dont think Fedor was ever really in trouble he looked really really calm. 

I think he also showed that he can stand and strike with Rogers and actually think Fedor connected more big hits then Rogers did. On the ground Rogers tried some groun and pound but as soon as he started swinging Fedor turned his hips and almost got a armbar.

I dont really seen anywhere that Rogers was better in this fight then Fedor..


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Killerkrack said:


> Because IMO Carwin has heavier hands, is most likely stronger, and he has a great wrestling pedigree, something Rogers lacks.


He does? I have yet to see it in an MMA event? I bet he and Rogers are closer to being equals in MMA than people think.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Also did people notice that Fedor was the aggressor? The one moving forward? Only person swearing more than Grim was Dana White...


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Honestly, aside from a few things that Rogers did good in this fight, Fedor was picking him apart and completely set that whole exhange up. Rogers was ripe for the pickings whether it was standing or on the ground.
I say Fedor fights Overeem next and let Rogers actually earn his shot at him next time instead of being handed a gift.
Maybe I wanted to see it lopsided but Fedor had an answer for everything Rogers was doing (except for constantly holding onto the cage).
Good fight but would probably be worse for Rogers next time.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

God I love Fedor.


----------



## Acc1042 (Aug 15, 2009)

I defitnately think there was a intimidation aspect in this fight. Rodgers looked very hesitant to throw which is very uncharacteristic of him.


----------



## _redruM_ (Dec 30, 2007)

I think Fedor underestimated Rogers on the ground. He slipped out of some submissions and was able to wrestle to his feet, and even on top. That being said, I don't agree with Rogers saying that if he had let his hands go more he would have won. There is no question that Rogers saw Fedor's fight with Arlovski and was cautious about that punch; that's why he was hesitant. And yet, he ended up getting caught with pretty much the same punch, anyway. I think if he had opened up more earlier it would have just happened earlier. Fedor said himself that he had noticed the gaps in Rogers' standup and was just waiting to time it.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Fedor was the aggressor and had better takedowns in round 1...Rogers caught him with a few good shots (jab and when Fedor was on the ground) but Fedor never really was in trouble.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Samborules said:


> Other than Lesnar/Carwin the others are closer to his size, he'd have an easier time with them actually. Why do we all think Carwin is better than Rogers?


Because he is. 

I still really want to see Fedor against those wrestlers in the UFC. His toilet paper skin, the cage and wrestling power of Lesnar/Velesquez would pose a huge problem for Fedor


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

I gotta say Rogers has great potential. He is not just some brute. He had a great performance but overall I believe Fedor did more even before the KO. But this fight showed that Fedor isn't used to the cage and can be pressed against the fence by bigger guys. 
But you shouldn't discredit fedor because he cuts easily or because he isn't used to the cage. One of the things that he is known for, is that he can overcome a bad situation in the fight and still win. Remember Coleman, Randleman, Hunt.


----------



## Killerkrack (Sep 24, 2007)

Samborules said:


> He does? I have yet to see it in an MMA event? I bet he and Rogers are closer to being equals in MMA than people think.


I said he has a better wrestling pedigree, not better MMA wrestling, both of them are somewhat unproven in that category.


----------



## SSD (Aug 8, 2009)

Rogers deserves all the credit in the world for giving Fedor a run for his money and whatever criticisms he received beforehand, should be limited now. I have to say this was an awesome fight and whenever Fedor fights (at least during his Pride days), the adrenaline is always high. 

What we saw today is that Fedor can be vulnerable to huge guys knowing how to use their size. I'd have to say that even though I'd pick Fedor to beat Lesnar, the chances of Lesnar using a cerebral smothering game to beat Fedor are higher than before this fight.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

_redruM_ said:


> I think Fedor underestimated Rogers on the ground. He slipped out of some submissions and was able to wrestle to his feet, and even on top. I don't agree with Rogers saying that if he had let his hands go more he would have won. There is no question that Rogers saw Fedor's fight with Arlovski and was cautious about that punch; that's why he was hesitant. And yet, he ended up getting caught with pretty much the same punch, anyway. I think if he had opened up more earlier it would have just happened earlier.


Again, when he spoke Russian he said he used Round 1 to gage timing. I also believe he tasted Brett's power and was not afraid of it so he timed his haymaker and caught him but again he was the aggressor the entire fight.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Killerkrack said:


> I said he has a better wrestling pedigree, not better MMA wrestling, both of them are somewhat unproven in that category.


I'll give you that and he is BIG...but tonight I think we can all agree that Fedor has the power to KO anyone?


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

He walked into a jab and got hit once on the ground. Fedor's punches can be wide, but he slips and rolls pretty tight. Oddly enough that allows him to land a big shot while moving into body locks/clinches


----------



## LittleJoe (Oct 15, 2006)

Well/ Where can we see it? my DVR stopped as the announcements of the fight began.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

SSD said:


> Rogers deserves all the credit in the world for giving Fedor a run for his money and whatever criticisms he received beforehand, should be limited now. I have to say this was an awesome fight and whenever Fedor fights (at least during his Pride days), the adrenaline is always high.
> 
> What we saw today is that Fedor can be vulnerable to huge guys knowing how to use their size. I'd have to say that even though I'd pick Fedor to beat Lesnar, the chances of Lesnar using a cerebral smothering game to beat Fedor are higher than before this fight.


Use the Jake Shields attack plan? LOL


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Try not to double post, tavarish. Mad props to Rogers for not letting Fedor walk right through him.

There is no shame whatsoever in losing to Fedor.


----------



## _redruM_ (Dec 30, 2007)

Samborules said:


> Again, when he spoke Russian he said he used Round 1 to gage timing. I also believe he tasted Brett's power and was not afraid of it so he timed his haymaker and caught him but again he was the aggressor the entire fight.


That's actually what I was saying. Perhaps I didn't word it clearly enough.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

LittleJoe said:


> Well/ Where can we see it? my DVR stopped as the announcements of the fight began.


I am sure Showtime will replay it 100x...also set the DVR for 1 hour later in the future...LOL


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Do we put spoilers here? Result


The fight was stopped premature... I still think Fed would have won but it would have been nice to make it 100% clear. Rogers wasn't out.


LOL Fedor is my height. Gotta work on risking less in the first round. I'd be really worried to see him in with Brock or Carwin, probably heavier hands than Brett.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm really sorry that Affliction folded. Because I'm SURE that none of the scary UFC wrestlers would beat Fedor in the ring. This way he has to go to their territory...


----------



## LittleJoe (Oct 15, 2006)

Samborules said:


> I am sure Showtime will replay it 100x...also set the DVR for 1 hour later in the future...LOL


NOTED!!!!


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> Try not to double post, tavarish. Mad props to Rogers for not letting Fedor walk right through him.
> 
> There is no shame whatsoever in losing to Fedor.


LOL...sorry...I actually think it was huge for Strikeforce...Fedor won and Rogers looks legit. Also Strikeforce can argue that their HW and LHW champs are better than those of the UFC?


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Im convinced Fedor throws with more power than any fighter in the world. At least of any MMA fighter.


----------



## Killerkrack (Sep 24, 2007)

Samborules said:


> I'll give you that and he is BIG...but tonight I think we can all agree that Fedor has the power to KO anyone?


I definitely agree, Fedor is dangerous everywhere but that's what makes him Fedor. 
On another note, I think Rogers has a lot of potential and is a serious contender, most of those shots he landed in round one would of seriously hurt most other opponents.


----------



## _redruM_ (Dec 30, 2007)

name goes here said:


> Do we put spoilers here? Result
> 
> 
> The fight was stopped premature... I still think Fed would have won but it would have been nice to make it 100% clear. Rogers wasn't out.


I disagree. Rogers' head was turned 90 degrees on impact and he went straight down, landing hard and turning over. He started to come to just enough to start bring his arms back up, but his eyes were still in the back of his head and there is no doubt in my mind that he would have just suffered unnecessary damage after that point.


----------



## kieranm (Oct 28, 2009)

roger had an outstanding fight though i was really impressed with his sheer power he almost had him in the first round


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Killerkrack said:


> I definitely agree, Fedor is dangerous everywhere but that's what makes him Fedor.
> On another not, I think Rogers has a lot of potential and is a serious contender, most of those shots he landed in round one would of seriously hurt most other opponents.


Maybe Fedor really is not human? EEEESSSSHH.....

Dana White is currently punching a wall.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

diablo5597 said:


> Im convinced Fedor throws with more power than any fighter in the world. At least of any MMA fighter.


That's what countering punches and hand speed gets you in a fight. Kind of weird that since Pride left, Fedor's ground and pound game seems like it never happens anymore.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Killerkrack said:


> I definitely agree, Fedor is dangerous everywhere but that's what makes him Fedor.
> On another not, I think Rogers has a lot of potential and is a serious contender, most of those shots he landed in round one would of seriously hurt most other opponents.


Hell yeah. To say he throws bombs is an understatement. I thought he was going to knock the guy holding the pads for him across the room.


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

Killerkrack said:


> Because IMO Carwin has heavier hands, is most likely stronger, and he has a great wrestling pedigree, something Rogers lacks.


+1 Fought tougher competition as well


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

HaVoK said:


> +1 Fought tougher competition as well


He has? Other than Gonzaga who has he fought that is "tough"?


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> That's what countering punches and hand speed gets you in a fight. Kind of weird that since Pride left, Fedor's ground and pound game seems like it never happens anymore.


Yeah, Fedor was not really known for KO power in PRIDE. He is bringing the hurt now.


----------



## Soze22 (Aug 9, 2009)

alizio said:


> Why? Outside of dropping a huge bomb, what advantage did he look to have in that fight??


Well in my opinion he had the advantage in every aspect even with a broken nose and blood in his eyes, ground, striking, submission and obviously mental.. Rogers landed the jab (broke Fedors nose? heavy hands but i say a lot of luck as well) and a few GnP shots on the ground that were pretty nice..

I don't know some people say Fedor looks like he is in trouble in his fights I just don't see it like that anymore, I see him take a jab and get a broken nose from it , then come back a couple seconds later even more determined and literally toss rogers to the ground and throw in a few shots.. I think Fedor underestimated Rogers submission defense a bit that's all..

If they were to rematch I would pick Fedor again without a doubt.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Anyway, an awesome fight. I remember back when Fedor still threw jabs, rather than gauging distance with his nose lol  Fedor struggled with the strength and size diff, but he sort of always does - he still wins


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

They seem to stop fights earlier in the States, LOL. In Pride they allowed him to pound on the opponent on the ground for a while..mean they were in the land of the rising sun..LOL


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

name goes here said:


> Anyway, an awesome fight. I remember back when Fedor still threw jabs, rather than gauging distance with his nose lol  Fedor struggled with the strength and size diff, but he sort of always does - he still wins


Even champions sometimes lead with their face, lol.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Did anyone else notice Fedor had the evil monk Rasputin congratulate him at the end? Coincidence? Or Evil?
Fedor is so intense - always looking for the finish - even when opponents have the advantage eventually they slip.
Couldn't they get a sexier translator?


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

name goes here said:


> The fight was stopped premature... I still think Fed would have won but it would have been nice to make it 100% clear. Rogers wasn't out.


I don't see that at all. Rogers fell hard and turned away from Fedor. He was done.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Anyone else see Fedor flinch for a soccer kick in round 1? lol, great performance by Fedor. Another great win for his legacy. Bring on Overeem, Barnett, Werdum.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

brownpimp88 said:


> Anyone else see Fedor flinch for a soccer kick in round 1? lol, great performance by Fedor. Another great win for his legacy. Bring on Overeem, Barnett, Werdum.


You must be high on Fedor's awesomeness.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Evil Ira said:


> You must be high on Fedor's awesomeness.


I don't know the specific timing, but it was after a transition that saw Rogers on his knees(all fours) and Fedor over him. I could swear, he flinched for a soccer kick. Or maybe I was subconsciously expecting one in that position.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

brownpimp88 said:


> I don't know the specific timing, but it was after a transition that saw Rogers on his knees(all fours) and Fedor over him. I could swear, he flinched for a soccer kick. Or maybe I was subconsciously expecting one in that position.


Imma have to rewatch the fight (after I missed it the first time). Oh, and for those who haven't watched it:






Are you back for good now, BP?


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Samborules said:


> Maybe Fedor really is not human? EEEESSSSHH.....
> 
> Dana White is currently punching a wall.


Yea I’m curious how Dana is going to approach this, will he spin, ignore or acknowladge?

Strikeforce put on a great card and solid presentation IMHO.

Not up to par with the professionalism and polish the UFC has but it WAS free and so far the best competition any org has put up agains the UFC (excluding PRIDE FC………RIP).


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

HaVoK said:


> +1 Fought tougher competition as well


haha wow, you just came off like #1 troll.

So Gonzaga, an unranked HW, is tougher than a #5 HW in Arlovski (KO 22 seconds) or the #1 HW in the world - whom he lasted strongly against and hurt/escaped subs/etc?

ugh I wish this would end. Rogers has 10 impressive victories on his resume with one being a devastation of a top 5 HW, and one impressive loss coming from the #1 HW.


And does anyone remember the Gonzaga fight? Gonzaga was winning handily before the jab. Who was winning in the 21 seconds before Rogers KO'd Arlovski? Oh right, Rogers.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

brownpimp88 said:


> I don't know the specific timing, but it was after a transition that saw Rogers on his knees(all fours) and Fedor over him. I could swear, he flinched for a soccer kick. Or maybe I was subconsciously expecting one in that position.


Very likely. I think after Fed got the first takedown, as Brett was getting up Fed made as if to knee him before he caught himself.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> Anyone else see Fedor flinch for a soccer kick in round 1? lol, great performance by Fedor. Another great win for his legacy. Bring on Overeem, Barnett, Werdum.


Yeah, I saw that.

You know, frustrated or not, I was a little disappointed in Rogers for not giving Fedor props...and with the post-fight interviewer for sucking so bad.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

name goes here said:


> Did anyone else notice Fedor had the evil monk Rasputin congratulate him at the end? Coincidence? Or Evil?
> Fedor is so intense - always looking for the finish - even when opponents have the advantage eventually they slip.
> Couldn't they get a sexier translator?


Fedor's entourage was massive and completely out there. I'm pretty sure it included a orthodox priest and Jerry Millen


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Evil Ira said:


> Imma have to rewatch the fight (after I missed it the first time). Oh, and for those who haven't watched it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5:28 of that video. I guess it seemed like it more live.

Na, I don't think I'll be back for good man, barely got time. I'll try and come on every once in a while.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Watch the fight again guys, with out the hype/anticipation of it being live. Aside from the blood, Fedor dominated. Rogers landed a jab and 2-3 shots on top. Fedor had about 3 submission attempts(i can remember a kimura, armbar, arm triangle), a devastating left hook in the first, a 50/50 flurry in the 2nd and a KTFO'ing left hook in the 2nd. That is all of my recollection of the fight live and briefly rewatching the clip posted above. I'm going to watch it again to analyze further.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Fedor didn't look too slow at around 8:55.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

brownpimp88 said:


> I don't know the specific timing, but it was after a transition that saw Rogers on his knees(all fours) and Fedor over him. I could swear, he flinched for a soccer kick. Or maybe I was subconsciously expecting one in that position.


Nah, I saw that too man.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

impressed w/ Brett in the 1st round - he caught Fedor with a nice straight jab, and didn't get subbed when it hit the ground which I thought for sure would happen. He landed some nice ground n pound, one would have to wonder if that would have been Lesnar would Fedor been able to survive. Not sure who Fedor is going to fight now


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

brownpimp88 said:


> 5:28 of that video. I guess it seemed like it more live.


I think he was just trying to get his standup stance, or positioning correct. I don't know, he could have been preparing, he might mention it in an interview.



> Na, I don't think I'll be back for good man, barely got time. *I'll try and come on every once in a while.*


Awesome .



brownpimp88 said:


> Watch the fight again guys, with out the hype/anticipation of it being live. Aside from the blood, Fedor dominated. Rogers landed a jab and 2-3 shots on top. Fedor had about 3 submission attempts(i can remember a kimura, armbar, arm triangle), a devastating left hook in the first, a 50/50 flurry in the 2nd and a KTFO'ing left hook in the 2nd. That is all of my recollection of the fight live and briefly rewatching the clip posted above. I'm going to watch it again to analyze further.


I couldn't watch it live anyway -.- . The jab must have hit Fedor on a strange angle on his nose, because it did not look like a nose breaker to me.

Rogers looked like he could have been knocked out in the first (when Brett was on the ground, and Fedor hit him with multiple punches).



vandalian said:


> Fedor didn't look too slow at around 8:55.


He looked awesome throughout the fight TBH.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Fedor looked winded until he moved his hands, then it's like dynamite. I heard that punch across the room, add another fighter to the "it won't happen to me," list. Although Brett put up a great fight that 1st round, he'll be a menace for anyone other than fedor in that division.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Gifs!


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

brownpimp88 said:


> Watch the fight again guys, with out the hype/anticipation of it being live. Aside from the blood, Fedor dominated. Rogers landed a jab and 2-3 shots on top. Fedor had about 3 submission attempts(i can remember a kimura, armbar, arm triangle), a devastating left hook in the first, a 50/50 flurry in the 2nd and a KTFO'ing left hook in the 2nd. That is all of my recollection of the fight live and briefly rewatching the clip posted above. I'm going to watch it again to analyze further.


you're right man, i thought fedor was losing when i watched it live but watching it again he dominated like you said


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

kay_o_ken said:


> you're right man, i thought fedor was losing when i watched it live but watching it again he dominated like you said


Yah had this debate while we were watching it. Told peeps that Fedor should have edged out the first round because of the control. Fedor definitely looked the worse simply because he cuts easily. It was a well timed jab. Fedor pressed the action and threw him down. It's because he went for the kimura that Brett rolled and got top position and was able do some GNP. That part was nerve racking...everyone must have been like...uh oh! THEN Fedor pulls out his vintage arm bar, end up in a north south position, and back to original position. Thought he almost got the KO with that wild punch while Brett was on the ground. That would have been a home run. All good he got it anyways on the second. Wish John would have let Fedor unleash a few more shots before he stopped it. 

Anybody have a gif. Wonder how close he was from hitting Brett in the end of the first round. 

Fedor is a true champ. He comes to finish.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Ugh, Fedor really needs to be in the UFC.


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

Samborules said:


> Again, when he spoke Russian he said he used Round 1 to gage timing. I also believe he tasted Brett's power and was not afraid of it so he timed his haymaker and caught him but again he was the aggressor the entire fight.


People need to remember that Fedor is primarily a thinking fighter too.

He gauges and waits, strategizes and creates tactics on the move.

Fedor showed us once again why he is Fedor. He could have destroyed a brick wall with that punch. 


All this said, however, Rogers showed a whole hell of a lot of heart in that cage. He fought like a man possessed. 


He has my respect and I would put him above a lot of other heavyweights even with this loss.



Biowza said:


> Ugh, Fedor really needs to be in the UFC.


Um. No.

Dana the dictator isn't exactly a man I want to see push Fedor around with cash.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

It is funny how people throw out these ranks of fighters like they mean anything and aren't complete bullshit. If Brock fought Fedor one of two things would happen. Fedor would either KO Brock or Brock would dominate Fedor on the ground and GNP him out. Fedor isn't taking Brock down and he isn't subbing him off his back.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

brownpimp88 said:


> Watch the fight again guys, with out the hype/anticipation of it being live. Aside from the blood, Fedor dominated. Rogers landed a jab and 2-3 shots on top. Fedor had about 3 submission attempts(i can remember a kimura, armbar, arm triangle), a devastating left hook in the first, a 50/50 flurry in the 2nd and a KTFO'ing left hook in the 2nd. That is all of my recollection of the fight live and briefly rewatching the clip posted above. I'm going to watch it again to analyze further.


I won't say that Fedor "dominated" but he certainly had control of the fight. He was in Brett's head and you could see it in the way Rogers was very jumpy from the get-go. Fedor was setting up that big right through most of the fight and he planned to follow it up with a sweep as he did in the first round. It's the same technique he used on Big Nog in their first fight. 

Rogers did control the pace of the first round mostly because Fedor was letting him get into a rhythm. Rogers certainly landed some big blows and I was sure that he was going to get a TKO stoppage before I saw Fedor going for the armbar. 

Rogers certainly put on a better showing than anyone else has in the past 3 years. I was impressed with Brett's performance and I think he deserves his ranking in the top 10 listings (between 8-10, Werdum moved up a rung or two for his win.)


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Brett should have fought Kimbo not Fedor ahile back. Don't know what Strike Force was thinking. That could have seriously backfired. Besides he should only be fighting for championship belts. What does he have to prove by beating Rogers. So glad he K him TFO and sent him back to Mr. Roger's neighborhood. Take the title from Overeem and head to the UFC already...

Once he beats Brock then retires as the all time greatest heavyweight.


----------



## Cenovio (Nov 8, 2009)

_redruM_ said:


> I rarely comment on these things, but I'll make an exception this time. Fedor really is something special. I was impressed with Rogers in the first round, mostly with his submission defense. I admit that coming into the second round I was nervous for Fedor, but wow... that was an amazing punch. Excellent technique, put his whole body into it, good speed beating Rogers to the punch, and excellent accuracy landing right on the button.
> 
> I think Rogers is more dangerous than a lot of people give him credit for. He has some serious punching power, strength to wrestle out of bad positions, and now he seems to have some decent submission defense developing. I thought he was a bit of a douche in the post-fight interview, though. Fedor was all class, but Rogers gave him very little respect or recognition. Call it post-fight frustration, but I wasn't impressed.
> 
> Fedor is a gem.


GREAT POST. Rogers exhibited NO CLASS in the post fight interview. He does not deserve a rematch PERIOD. Other than that, he is a BIG athletic guy. Fast hands, and he did have a good showing. He powered his way out of submissions, which showed his brute strength in the cage. Fedor did what he does best, he won. Rogers would slay 99% of the UFC heavyweights, and believe me, I've watched this game since UFC 1, RINGS,PANCRASE, Vale Tudo. Before that, Hagler vs. Hearns, Tyson's glory days, etc. There's too many noobs jumping to conclusions who aren't versed in the fight game. Fedor is a gem.


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

I really hope Fedor vs Overeem is next. I have little interest in seeing Fedor fight Werdum.


----------



## mattreis324 (Mar 24, 2009)

Does anybody know if the WAMMA HW Title was on the line here? They announced Fedor as the WAMMA champ and brought the belt out, but I don't remember any announcement about this being a title fight.


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

Btw, Poor Fedor. He's always messing up his hand. It looks like now he might have broken it again. I dont know why he always seems to injure it. Maybe its just those mountain crusher punches he throws. Broken nose too.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

mattreis324 said:


> Does anybody know if the WAMMA HW Title was on the line here? They announced Fedor as the WAMMA champ and brought the belt out, but I don't remember any announcement about this being a title fight.


Apparently this was a 5 rounder.. So Im assuming a title fight (WAMMA).

I had no clue until I read the "pick the winner, round, time" thread a bit earlier.




Scorch said:


> Btw, Poor Fedor. He's always messing up his hand. It looks like now he might have broken it again. I dont know why he always seems to injure it. Maybe its just those mountain crusher punches he throws. Broken nose too.


Did he? How do you know that?


----------



## monaroCountry (Feb 15, 2009)

hatchmoses said:


> i thinks itd be safe to say the lesnar would destroy fedor


How would he do that? Fedor has better standup and definately better ground game. Fedor is also far more experienced and more skilled. If you notice when Rogers pinned Fedor on the cage, Fedor was just waiting for the opportunity. A bit like what another fighter said, how Fedor was all relaxed and still then as soon as Fedor found a weakness he just pounced.


----------



## Devil_Bingo (Jan 12, 2008)

Fedor didn't walk through Rogers like everyone thought. Rogers did pretty good. Rogers should've stayed in the clinch and he may of won by decision. Fedor did good too. But Fedor hasn't look great in last 2 fights. But saying that Fedor has won them both by T/KO.


----------



## brucelee23 (Mar 4, 2009)

WOW !! Fedor looked almost piss poor compared to his pridefc days, and still put the huge rogers down with a devistating one punch blow !! Brock,werdum,silva,machida and who ever eles think they can beat fedor. No way, he's too good and has been too good all this time. No one will beat fedor !!


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

name goes here said:


> Did anyone else notice Fedor had the evil monk Rasputin congratulate him at the end? Coincidence? Or Evil?
> Fedor is so intense - always looking for the finish - even when opponents have the advantage eventually they slip.
> Couldn't they get a sexier translator?


LOL ~ that dude is the Reverend at his church...so he could be Rasputin?


----------



## brucelee23 (Mar 4, 2009)

also, in the first round when rogers was on top throwing a few bombs, fedor looked as if he went for an arm bar, but i don't think that was his intention. He faked for the arm, then some how managed to spin the huge big guy rogers off the top eventually leaving room at the back end for fedor to slip out and get top position again. How the hell did fedor manage to spin all that weight off him like that ?? Unbelievable !!!!


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Xerxes said:


> Apparently this was a 5 rounder.. So Im assuming a title fight (WAMMA).
> 
> I had no clue until I read the "pick the winner, round, time" thread a bit earlier.
> 
> ...


HOFFMAN ESTATES, Ill. -- Fedor Emelianenko suffered a broken nose and injured his left hand during his heavyweight bout with Brett Rogers Saturday at Strikeforce/M-1 Global "Fedor versus Rogers," Sherdog.com has learned from a source close to the fighter's camp.



Emelianenko, 33, knocked down Rogers with a right hook and finished the Minnesotan with follow-up punches 1 minute, 48 seconds into the second round.



After attending a postfight press conference, Emelianenko was sent to local hospital. He returned later the same night with his left arm in a soft cast nearly up to his elbow.



The source said the first examination could not determine if Emelianenko had broken bones in his hand, but that the Russian is expected to visit a doctor again Sunday to further assess the damage.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Scorch said:


> Btw, Poor Fedor. He's always messing up his hand. It looks like now he might have broken it again. I dont know why he always seems to injure it. Maybe its just those mountain crusher punches he throws. Broken nose too.


He has relatively small fists, but mainly the way he punches. He torques his entire body with everything he has. That amount of PSI would be an enormous amount of pressure on the wrist, bones in the hand even with the padding. Each punch he throws is a home run. Love that wild swing punch in the end of the first round while Rogers was on the ground. Knew it was coming, but he barely missed em. That might be his Achilles heel. He must have fractured it by now. Wonder if he has metal plates.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Devil_Bingo said:


> Fedor didn't walk through Rogers like everyone thought. Rogers did pretty good. Rogers should've stayed in the clinch and he may of won by decision. Fedor did good too. But Fedor hasn't look great in last 2 fights. But saying that Fedor has won them both by T/KO.


I'm not sure everyone thought Fed would walk through Brett. Esp after his performance v AA. I didn't, thats why I wasn't willing to bet on Fed


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

There are sexai Russian translators, however the vast majority have come over here as mail order brides.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm amazed that some people actually think that Rogers dominated the fight until Fedor caught him. I agree that Rogers put on a good performance, my initial opinion was that he would gas by the end of round 1 (which he sort of did... not entirely, but he clearly slowed down) and fall victim to an armbar. Rogers' power was a big factor in this fight, he was able to power out of every submission attempt and even reversed Fedor once. In the end I think it was a great performance by Fedor again. He pulled of these crazy takedowns that look like he's just shrugging his opponent off with his hands against a 265lbs beast for f's sake.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

The commentator said at one point that Fedor is a HW who moves like MW, and his strikes are an excellent representation of that.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

I re watched the fight and I can say, after the adrenaline is gone, Rogers wasn't dominating anybody. He put up a good fight but Fedor had the initiative with all 3 aspects of MMA: striking, wrestling, ground.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Samborules said:


> HOFFMAN ESTATES, Ill. -- Fedor Emelianenko suffered a broken nose and injured his left hand during his heavyweight bout with Brett Rogers Saturday at Strikeforce/M-1 Global "Fedor versus Rogers," Sherdog.com has learned from a source close to the fighter's camp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

Nicely done Fedor.. you finished him in the same fashion as the guy on my avatar did his opponents before getting sick losing weight and quitting the sport.. have a speedy recovery


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

heres a couple i took form the other thread


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

funny how he really talks about what he wanna do in a rematch.. a rematch Brett .. really?


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

I love how it only took a round for Fedor to figure out Brett's footwork tendencies. And people say he has weak stand-up.
Unbelievable fighter. If you have a weakness, he will exploit it, simple as that.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

lol @ brett really thinking theres a possible rematch soon... makes him look so green... o, he is.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

did anyone notice in R1 with 1 min 21 secs remaining fedor nearly went pride FC on rogers ...soccer kicks must have went through his head:thumb02:


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

UrbanBounca said:


> Rogers won't even say that Fedor is a good fighter. I was starting to respect him a little bit more, but when he spoke, it all went out the window.


Agree 100% What a joke Rogers is. Cut your hair and get back in the gym. Guy gave Fedor NO credit at all for putting him to sleep. Fedor hurt him in the first too. F him... loser.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

vaj3000 said:


> did anyone notice in R1 with 1 min 21 secs remaining fedor nearly went pride FC on rogers ...soccer kicks must have went through his head:thumb02:


Lol yes, I saw that.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Devil_Bingo said:


> Fedor didn't walk through Rogers like everyone thought. Rogers did pretty good. Rogers should've stayed in the clinch and he may of won by decision. Fedor did good too. But Fedor hasn't look great in last 2 fights. But saying that Fedor has won them both by T/KO.


On the version of Strikeforce I watched Fedor did walk through Rogers like I thought he would. And good game plan for Rogers, hold on to him and just go to a decision. Seriously? Fedor has looked incredible, he went from a guy who was GnP'ing wrestlers and BJJ guys to KO'ing strikers.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

cdtcpl said:


> On the version of Strikeforce I watched Fedor did walk through Rogers like I thought he would. And good game plan for Rogers, hold on to him and just go to a decision. Seriously? Fedor has looked incredible, he went from a guy who was GnP'ing wrestlers and BJJ guys to KO'ing strikers.


Another poster mentioned that he beats his opponent at their own game. He has that ability to adapt, to an extent not seen before, and maybe not after him either.


----------



## JustLo (Oct 7, 2009)

I totally agree. Whatever his opponent does best he has an uncanny ability to do just a little bit better. 

Headkicks against CroCop. GnP against people skilled on the ground, and amazing KO's against guys on the feet.

So what would he do with Brock? Go back to a GnP? That would be amazing to see.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

what a freakin wicked event. all great fights, low on commercials... shit yeah, well done SF and CBS. The only mark on an otherwise fantastic event was that they let Mehem do that rediculous walk out... something i'm sure/hoping they will look squash in the future. awesome. :thumb02:


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

I actually liked Miller's entrance, very funny.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> Another poster mentioned that he beats his opponent at their own game. He has that ability to adapt, to an extent not seen before, and maybe not after him either.


I think it's partly down to the fact Fedor would have more problems out-wrestling a bigger fighter, than out-striking him, even when the fighter is a striker. The weight diff is a lot.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Agreed they need to add a Super HW division.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Nah, super heavyweight would be populated by lumbering oafs.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

vandalian said:


> Nah, super heavyweight would be populated by lumbering oafs.


Can't it be 206 - 250 = HW and 251 - 290 = SHW?

No?


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Samborules said:


> Can't it be 206 - 250 = HW and 251 - 290 = SHW?
> 
> No?


Thing is, there are very few guys that big who have much going for them other than size.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Its just funny that a 170 pound guy facing a 195 pound guy is considered a massive mismatch but a 220 pound guy facing a 275 pound guy is "OK"

LOL


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Samborules said:


> Can't it be 206 - 250 = HW and 251 - 290 = SHW?
> 
> No?


No.

206-230 would be more reasonable but the same problem is still there. There simply aren't enough guys to fill both weight divisions. Alot of guys will cut to the (hypothetical) 230 limit and leave the bigger guys unable to cut in the heavier end. It will leave both divisons very very weak. Or at least make one of them completly irrelevant.

I do wish it wasn't this way and the divisions could be split however.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

anyone else have a laugh when they saw what a complete dick Fedor's manager was in his little interview? that guy must enjoy being hated... put zero effort into being anything but cockish. Really makes me feel for anyone who has to negotiate with him... crazy russians.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Can't see at work, will wait to go home, what are the highlights? Please?


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

Samborules said:


> Can't see at work, will wait to go home, what are the highlights? Please?


First round relatively even. A few strikes and a couple of scrambles on the ground. Rogers held his own. Fedor's nose gets broken very early by, I believe, incedental contact. 2nd round, Fedor comes out pissed and swinging away. less that 2 mins in Fedor hits Rogers with a right hand that he puts so much into that he almost falls from the momentum. Rogers falls like a big tree and manages to block Fedor's follow up attempt but Rogers is barely conscious and Big John jumps in before Fedor puts Rogers head through the mat.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

shatterproof said:


> anyone else have a laugh when they saw what a complete dick Fedor's manager was in his little interview? that guy must enjoy being hated... put zero effort into being anything but cockish. Really makes me feel for anyone who has to negotiate with him... crazy russians.


It's the crazy, combined with the intellectual and cultural snobbery, that make some of them so unbearable, IMO.

Since they haven't done very well with a consumer economy, they have to cling to their intellectual and cultural accomplishments.

Or maybe he wants to be well known for being an occasional prick, like Dana.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

ufcrules said:


> First round relatively even. A few strikes and a couple of scrambles on the ground. Rogers held his own. Fedor's nose gets broken very early by, I believe, incedental contact. 2nd round, Fedor comes out pissed and swinging away. less that 2 mins in Fedor hits Rogers with a right hand that he puts so much into that he almost falls from the momentum. Rogers falls like a big tree and manages to block Fedor's follow up attempt but Rogers is barely conscious and Big John jumps in before Fedor puts Rogers head through the mat.


I meant the interview, sorry, saw the fight.


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

ufcrules said:


> First round relatively even. A few strikes and a couple of scrambles on the ground. Rogers held his own. Fedor's nose gets broken very early by, I believe, incedental contact.


Having watched the fight again, I'll correct myself before someone else does. First round NOT relatively even. Fedor dominated the first round aside from receiving a few shots with Rogers on top. Fedor's nose was broken by a Rogers jab, NOT incidental contact. 

There, that's better.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

yeah, it just struck me as wierd because he didn't have to go on TV. coulda just sat with the photogs like he did for the event... but he decided to do an interview which was hardly even that. like he was torn between gettign camera time, and hating MMA fans? i think the comentary on him has gotten to him, personally... but who knows. maybe he's always a dick.


----------



## monaroCountry (Feb 15, 2009)

shatterproof said:


> anyone else have a laugh when they saw what a complete dick Fedor's manager was in his little interview? that guy must enjoy being hated... put zero effort into being anything but cockish. Really makes me feel for anyone who has to negotiate with him... crazy russians.


I dont know about you but I totally agree with Vadim and think that Dana White is simply out of control. Dana seems to be the crazy freak who will praise his own fighters one day and bag them the next, Dana has also bagged any fighters not in the UFC. 

What Vadim said about having his fighters fight the best from around the world is evident (below). What is Dana/UFC scared of anyway? are they scared of their American fighters competeting against the worlds best or do they simply want to swim in little ponds?

For the sake of the sport, M1's global vision and competition style format must be allowed to flourish (UFC is an entertainment format like WWE). Dana's vision would make it very difficult for international fighters to succeed.

As for international competition, look at Anderson Silva's losses, he has lost three out of his 4 from non North/South American fighters (Japanese actually)

*Vadim Finkelstein
* (doesnt look like a crazy Russian to me)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pet5PtefOfw
*Dana White* (definately crazy/paranoid/control freak)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65awtItZNuE

-----------------------------------------
Skip to 1:18 into the video of why Fedor didn’t sign with UFC, he is correct in his assessment too as with my example below.
YouTube - Fedor Emelianenko Exclusive Interview

*M1 fighters*

Fedor Emelianenko 










Gegard Mousasi










*UFC fighters*

Georges St-Pierre










Anderson Silva










Brock Lesnar


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

lol, gotta love these screenshots.


----------



## Dark Samurai (Nov 10, 2009)

Fedor is the best.
No matter what he's the greatest fighter ever. 
His advantages first all are outstanding technique and what is more important his spirit.


----------

